# Trachymorcephalus sp - Neon blue leg centipede



## gumby (Jul 23, 2010)

So I saw some pics of  	 Trachymorcephalus sp - Neon blue leg centipede and I was thinking of picking one up on  my next order. This would be my first pede but I am not a complete newb to exotic animals. Ive been keeping Ts for about the past 6 years or so. I thought Id ask for advice before i jump in head first. From what I understand most pedes are very good at escaping so I will be careful there. Im not sure what I should be doing as far as humidity gos so that is a big need to know. Also what is the life span like on these guys.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 31, 2010)

I received one this week. It's about 3" and is very vividly colored. Attitude seems just as fierce as my Scolopendra subspinipes sp. tigerleg and may even be a tad more nervous. I'm afraid to handle mine. It was biting the top of the enclosure without provocation. I'm keeping mine in small plastic container from walmart. I have put air holes in the top and keep the substrate very moist. It burrows and stays in the ground a lot so far. It came up today so I fed it for the first time. Heres what happened:
[YOUTUBE]zBPz2jZeoII&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ragnew (Jul 31, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> I received one this week. It's about 3" and is very vividly colored. Attitude seems just as fierce as my Scolopendra subspinipes sp. tigerleg and may even be a tad more nervous. I'm afraid to handle mine. It was biting the top of the enclosure without provocation. I'm keeping mine in small plastic container from walmart. I have put air holes in the top and keep the substrate very moist. It burrows and stays in the ground a lot so far. It came up today so I fed it for the first time. Heres what happened:
> [YOUTUBE]zBPz2jZeoII&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]


Very cool video! I do wonder if these guys are indeed S. morsitans like quite a few people were thinking. Either way, these are great looking little pedes!


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 1, 2010)

air holes kinda looked big, i had to big of air holes one time, lost a pede from it lol nice pede though.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a gorgeous looking pede!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 2, 2010)

Found my new pede dead today. All I can imagine is I was keeping it too hot (@83 degrees) or too humid. Does anyone know where these are indigenous to?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 4, 2010)

I talked to the seller of this pede and he stated that he kept the pede relatively dry without problems. Perhaps that is the solution.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I lost my big S.Heros c. a few days ago because of too much
moisture and poor ventilation.  Sorry for your loss Mr A. I think
I made the mistake of thinking because these guys a tough and
nasty, that they were indestructible. Not so i'm afraid.


----------



## gumby (Aug 6, 2010)

SAd to hear you lost him that video is amazing i think I may order one as soon as this next paycheck comes in. Beautiful colors! I really very new to pedes what is their bite like?


----------

